# Programmer taxes



## Manooo (11 mo ago)

Hi, 
I'm considering moving from Slovakia to Portugal. 
I'm a programmer/developer with 7000EUR income/month. I'm working remotely for companies in the EU. 
I have a wife and two kids.

I'm trying to find the article that allows me to calculate all taxes I'd have to pay. But I couldn't find the right source.

Could you please help me calculate ALL taxes that I'd have to pay as a PT resident? Including income tax and retirement tax/insurance. 

Much appreciated!
Best,
M


----------



## NYCEnglish (Mar 22, 2021)

There is this although I cannot vouch for its accuracy:

Calculator


----------

